# Any tips on installing universal solid tires?



## bud poe (Apr 15, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has any helpful advice on installing the repop 28" universal solid tires onto wood or metal clad rims.  I'm guessing brute force and elbow grease are the main ingredients...Just looking for any "secrets" to avoid damaging these outrageously priced tires....
Thanks in advance....


----------



## MrColumbia (Apr 16, 2012)

I've done a few of those. Soak the tire in hot water for a while. Put the fake valve stem into the rim hole first and stretch around the rim in both directions. You should be able to roll the last lenght of tire onto the rim and once on twist the tire back to being strait.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 16, 2012)

This is exactly what I was looking for, the hot water sounds like the ticket!  
By the way, my fake valve stem is about ready to fall off and these tires are brand new!   Ugh...


----------



## drsuperbe1916 (May 3, 2012)

I warmed the tires in hot water, and then while still wet put some dish washing soap on the tire, rubbed it around with my hand, and they slipped right on.


----------

